# [Call for Players] IC Goblin game



## dreamthief (Sep 6, 2002)

Anyone interested in an In character game with Goblin characters?  Looking for 4 players. 1st level, 30 point buy, adjustments as per DMG:
-2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Cha, Small, +4 Move Silently. 
I have access to the splatbooks but sorry not to Psionics or FRCS.

They're part of a tribe of goblins that is trying to 'integrate' with your standard races, and have been given rights to roam in cities freely (eg: Dwarves aren't supposed to knock them over), though most of the time they're treated as 2nd class citizens. Now this band of goblins has decided to show the world that they're legit. Why should fancy armored types be the only one to slay dragons, save maidens and secure great treasure? Goblins can do the same, and you're the group to show them!

IF you survive the adventures ahead... that is.

Thanks... enough players right now.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 6, 2002)

dreamthief,

I'd be interested. Just let me know what I need to do...

Jay


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 6, 2002)

Well just do up a character of any class according to the racial adjustments given and put it up here. One more thing, no evil chars please...


----------



## Mirth (Sep 6, 2002)

Should have one up by tomorrow night at the latest. Thanks for the quick reply.

Jay


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 6, 2002)

Hmm, looks mighty intersting, count me in.

I'm thinkin a goblin rogue maybe.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 6, 2002)

I've got a goblin barbarian that I'd like to play, if'n you'll have me.  How much more of a background would you like to see for your game?

Goubido, male goblin Bbn1: Size S (3 ft., 5 in. tall);
HD 1d12+2; hp 14; Init +2 (+2 Dex); Spd 40 ft.; 
AC 16 (+2 Dex, +2 Armor, +1 Shield, +1 Size); 
Attack +3 melee, or +4 ranged; 
SV Fort +2, Ref +2, Will -1; AL NG; 
Str 13, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 8, Cha 16.

Languages Spoken: Goblin.

Skill points: Bbn 12
Skills and feats: Gather information +4, Handle animal +4, Jump +2, 
Listen +0, Move silently +6, Spot -1, Wilderness lore +0; 

Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Whip.


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 6, 2002)

Interesting.. how about some history and background? Cha is 16 .. hmm unusual for a gob. You sure you don't want to make some stat changes? There need to be some ability adjustments as outlined in the first post as well.

Basically the premise is this: 

The goblin lord Nitzuk has done the impossible. He's managed to persuade the 'civilized' races that gobs aren't always evil never-do-wells. His assortment of goblins culled from different tribes has established a small community (around 200-300) in the city of Hartelgon, where they have the same rights as any other citizens. 

Right now, in the Tavern of the Broken Thighbone, the roughest watering hole in town, a bunch of gobs has gathered together listening to yet ANOTHER ode to some party of adventurers wiping out a dragon and amassing its horde. Why not them, they asked themselves... why not now? Little did they know that if they didn't find adventure, adventure would find them... even if it had to kick them in the butt to do so!


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 6, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Hmm, looks mighty intersting, count me in.
> 
> I'm thinkin a goblin rogue maybe. *




Sounds good! Stat him out and give him some background as per the last post!


----------



## Mirth (Sep 6, 2002)

dreamthief,

I know that you said that you don't have access to the PsiHB, but now that I'm looking, I kinda want to play a Blue (Psionic Goblin). Is there any way you could borrow the book from a friend or could I post the info here for you? If not, then I'll work on something else, but the Blue is calling to me...

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## garyh (Sep 6, 2002)

*Ashgyad Jev*

Here's my Goblin Conjurer!!

Ashgyad Jev
Male Goblin Con1: Size S (3 ft., 2 in. tall); HD 1d4+2; hp 6; Init +3 (+3 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 14 (+3 Dex, +1 Size); Attack +1 melee, or +4 ranged; SV Fort +2 (+4 w/familiar), Ref +3, Will +3; AL CN; Str 10, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 6.

Languages Spoken: Common, Goblin, Draconic, Gnome, Orc.

Skill points: Wiz 20
Skills and feats: Concentration +6, Craft (Trapmaking) +7, Knowledge (Arcana) +7,  Knowledge (The Planes) +7, Spellcraft +7, Point Blank Shot, Scribe Scroll

Prohibited School:  Evocation
Spells Known:  All non-Evocation Cantrips, 1st - Burning Hands, Expeditious Retreat, Grease, Mage Armor, Sleep, Summon Monster I

Spells Per Day:  0th - 3+1, 1st - 2+1, DC = 13 + Spell Level.  Typically Prepared Spells:  0th - Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Ray of Frost, Read Magic.  1st - Mage Armor, Sleep, Summon Monster I

Possessions:  Daggers (2), Light Crossbow, Spellbook, Crossbow Bolts (20), Backpack, Bedroll, Flint and Steel, Trail Rations (2 days), Sack, Spell Component Pouch, Torch, Trapmaker's Tools, Waterskin, Traveler's Outfit, 33 GP, 7 SP, 9 CP

Familiar:  Zix, Rat.  HP 3, AC 15, Bite +4, damage 1, Speed 15, Alertness, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link

Once apprenticed to the clan trapmaker, a visiting Half-Orc Wizard saw Ashgyad's potential and took him for his own apprentice.  The Half-Orc, Jharzun Fire Eye, knew the ease with which the spark of magic could be ignored in a "fringe" humanoid, and was determined to turn Ashgyad into a wizard.  For Ashgyad's part - who was he to say "no" to a hulking Half-Orc who could turn him into a toad?  Eventually, Conjuration did strike his fancy, and he was fascinated by the realms from which conjured creatures come (OOC, I'm aiming at Alienist, from TaB).  Now, he seeks to master his skills, and perhaps one day take a goblin apprentice of his own.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 6, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Interesting.. how about some history and background? Cha is 16 .. hmm unusual for a gob. You sure you don't want to make some stat changes? There need to be some ability adjustments as outlined in the first post as well.*




I'm going to go Bbn/Sor/Lasher.  I haven't totally plotted out his advancement, but I think I might knock his CHA down a couple points.  I only really want the Sorcerer levels for buff spells, so I don't really need a high save DC for his spells.

His ability adjustments have already been made.  Before his racial adjustments he was: (cost is in parens)

STR 17 (13)
DEX 12 (4)
CON 13 (5)
INT 8 (0)
WIS 8 (0)
CHA 15 (8)

Total cost: 30

A history, personality and some other stuff is posted
here.


----------



## Fenris2 (Sep 6, 2002)

*Question about game*

Looks kind of interesting.  I am looking for a long term game that will have a good story arc.  I have two questions so far.

1) Will you allow hobgoblins as well as ordinary goblins?
2) Could you give some more idea about where you want to take the game, balance between RP/H&S and your style of GMing?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 6, 2002)

And here's a char, aiming to be a Deepwood Sniper.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Sep 6, 2002)

I would have foun it interesting it we ren't accepted and we were small evil green beings roaming the woods!=]

(that was serious s =])


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 6, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *dreamthief,
> 
> I know that you said that you don't have access to the PsiHB, but now that I'm looking, I kinda want to play a Blue (Psionic Goblin). Is there any way you could borrow the book from a friend or could I post the info here for you? If not, then I'll work on something else, but the Blue is calling to me...
> 
> ...




Sorry Jay but I don't know anyone with the PsiHB. I think it'd be too difficult to post everything from there as well...


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 6, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *And here's a char, aiming to be a Deepwood Sniper. *




Hi Dalamar, the ability adjustments are wrong. Gobs don't get +4 Dex. Also there's no need to put stuff in a txt file.. just post the stats up like Garyh has. 

Dog Faced God, looks ok but would appreciate more background. All chars have a std 150gp to spend. So go equip yourself!

Garyh, same... go get your eqpt!

Fenris, Hobgobs? Right now no. That will disrupt the party balance. 
I'm trying to have more role-playing with enough H&S to make it fun.

Ok players wise I've put down four:
Dalamar (Ftr)?
Mirth
Garyh (Conjurer)
DogFaced God (Barbarian)
Festy_Dog (Rogue)

I think that's sufficient. The problem with PBP games is the more players the harder it is to discuss moves and so on. If anyone else wants they can be put on the waiting list. 

Thanks all! Waiting for your chars and will start the game soon.

DT


----------



## garyh (Sep 7, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *
> 
> All chars have a std 150gp to spend. So go equip yourself!
> 
> ...




Glad I'm in!!

I already purchased equipment using 90 GP as my baseline; the 33 GP, 7 SP, 9 CP was change from that.  However, I can't remember if I start with my familiar for free.  If not, that's 100 GP and I'll have to trim the 6 GP 3 SP 1 CP over 150 GP I've spent.  If not, I'll just keep the extra 60 GP and add it on to my funds for a total 93 GP and change, and maybe buy some scrolls.

Did you also need more background from me, or do I have enough to go on for now?


----------



## garyh (Sep 7, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hi Dalamar, the ability adjustments are wrong. Gobs don't get +4 Dex. Also there's no need to put stuff in a txt file.. just post the stats up like Garyh has. *




Actually, looking at the points Dalamar has spent, he's used a 25 Point Buy.  Go ahead and slap 5 more points on that bad boy!!

So far we have a Barbarian, Fighter, Rogue, and Conjurer.

Let's hope no one get's hurt.


----------



## trimeulose (Sep 7, 2002)

*Goblin Fighter (aiming for Gladiator)*

got room for one more??


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 7, 2002)

*Goubido Smash!!!*

Here's what I've got so far:

Goubido:  
Male Goblin  Barbarian 1

STR: 15 (+2)
DEX: 14 (+2)
CON: 13 (+1)
INT:  8 (-1)
WIS: 8 (-1)
CHA: 13 (+1)

Speed: 40

HP:  13  AC:  16 (14 flatfooted)
15% Arcane spell failure, -1 Armor check penalty

Initiative: +2 (+2 DEX)
Base attack: +1

Melee attack: +4
Ranged attack: +4

Weapons:
Whip Dagger: 1d6 range: 15'
Halfspear: 1d6 range increment: 20'

Armor:
Spiked Leather Armor
Buckler

Skills:  Bluff +2, Intimidate +3, Jump +3, Wilderness Lore +1, Handle Animal +2, Tumble +1

Feats:  Exotic Weapon Proficiency:  Whip
Class Features:  Fast movement, Rage 1/day (17 rounds +4 STR & CON)

Equipment:
Whip Dagger
Spiked Leather Armor
Buckler

Backpack
Belt Pouch (4)
Caltrops
Candle(20)
Grapppling Hook
Silk Rope(50')
Lantern, Bullseye
Oil(3 pints)
Torches(5)
Signal Whistle
Waterskin
Trail Rations (8 days)

total weight: 41
Wealth: 10 gold, 3 silver, 5 copper

Background:Goubido was raised by his uncle Anojp after his mother (a goblin witch) and father were killed in a human raid.  Goubido witnessed this brutal slaying (depicted elsewhere on this page), and is plagued by nightmares of it.  Anojp taught him in the way of weapons, and how to harness his anger.  Anojp also taught him that revenge against humans will not help: The only way to honor his parents' death is to earn respect for goblins everywhere.  Now that the mighty Nitzuk has persuaded the other races to accept goblins, Goubido is itching to prove himself for his fellow goblins.

A character sheet, description and some other stuff about goubido can be found here.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 7, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry Jay but I don't know anyone with the PsiHB. I think it'd be too difficult to post everything from there as well...  *




That's cool. Working up CLERIC right now, should be posted forthwith.

Jay

Edited to add: Need to know Gods so I can pick Domains...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 7, 2002)

Interesting concept, and if there is a spot open I'd like to try it as well


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 7, 2002)

Garyh, DFG> Looks fine. I'll have a OOC thread soon.

Mirth > Just use any God you like right now, but NOT Mabugluyiet(sp?). The Gobs have adopted other Gods to move away from their 'heritage'. Unfortunately I don't have time to come out with a pantheon. 

Trmelouise, Kaine> Thanks for the interest. Unfortunately PBP are logistical nightmares with more players and 5 is the most I think I can handle right now.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 7, 2002)

Shame, I understand though.

I'll just go pout in my corner. 

and it's Kain


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 7, 2002)

> Now you will recieve us.
> We do not ask for your poor or your hungry.
> We do not want your tired and sick.
> It is your corrupt that we claim.
> ...




Now that was one of the best movies I ever saw, _Boon Dock Saints_, it owns i recommend anyone who reads this to see it 
Nice sig trimeulose!


----------



## Mirth (Sep 7, 2002)

*Finally done!*

*D'Bruuhl:* M Goblin Cleric 1; Size S (3 ft. 8 in. tall); hp 13; Init +0; Spd 30'; AC 15 [Size +1, Shield +1, Armor +3]; Atk = Melee +3 [+1 Size, +1 Str, +1 Weapon Focus], Ranged +1 [+ 1 Size]; AL LG; SV Fort +4 [Base +2, Con +2], Ref +0, Will +5 [Base +2, Wis +3]
STR 12, DEX 10, CON 14, INT 8, WIS 16, CHA 13
Skills: Heal +7 [Wis +3, Rank +2, Synergy Bonus +2], Profession (Herbalist) +5 [Wis +3, Rank +2], Move Silently +4 [Race +4]
Feats: Toughness, , Martial Weapon Proficiency, Weapon Focus (Short Sword)
Armor: Hide, Small Wooden Shield
Weapons: Short Sword [1D6+1/18-20 X2], Light Crossbow [1D8/19-20 X2/80 ft.], Light Mace [1D6+1/X2]
Special Attacks: None
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft.
Possessions: Explorer's Outfit; Cleric's Vestments; Backpack; Waterskin; 2 day's trail rations; Bedroll; Sack; Flint & Steel; 3 Torches; Bolts (10); Healer's Kit; Wooden Holy Symbol
Coin: CP 7, SP 8, GP 9
Languages: Common, Goblin

Cleric Spells per day: 0 - 3 / 1st - 3 [+1 Wis, +1 Domain spell]
Spells Prepared: 0 - Guidance, Resistance, Virtue; 1st - Cure Light Wounds, Divine Favor, Magic Weapon [Domain spell]
Spell Save DC: 14

Domains:
War [Granted Power: Free Martial Weapon Proficiency and Weapon Focus Feats. / Domain Spells: 1st Level: Magic Weapon.] 
Good [Granted Power: Cast Good spells at +1 caster level. / Domain Spells: 1st Level: Protection From Evil.]

Description: At 3' 8", D'Bruuhl is rather tall for a goblin. His skin and eyes are a deep reddish/purple color, almost maroon, which he thinks gives him a regal appearance. Although his garb is simple, he keeps himself meticulously groomed in order to prove that goblins can be civilized, too.

Background: D'Bruuhl is easily the most eager and earnest of the goblins that Lord Nitzuk has chosen. To say that he is wide-eyed and bushy-tailed is an understatement. Early on in Lord Nitzuk's campaign for acceptance, he approached the local priest of Heironeous in Hartelgon and asked him if he would be willing to take the first step and accept an acolyte from his goblin tribe. D'Bruuhl proved himself to be a competent and forthright student of the church and has now been made the first full-fledged goblin cleric in town. D'Bruuhl is proud of his accomplishments, but he's not arrogant about it. He tends to come across as somewhat shy and uncertain, but deep down inside he really is quite confident in his abilities. In fact, what D'Bruuhl really wants to be a Paladin! However, he knows that no one (including himself) is ready for that yet. So, for the time being he is satisfied to make a name for himself and prove his worth to the church and to his goblin brethren.


----------



## garyh (Sep 7, 2002)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's cool. Working up CLERIC right now, should be posted forthwith.
> 
> ...




Woo hoo!!  Cleric!!


----------



## garyh (Sep 7, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Garyh, DFG> Looks fine. I'll have a OOC thread soon.
> 
> *




Cool cool.  Am I good on my funds?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 7, 2002)

Rakanishu, male goblin Rog 1

str 12, dex 18, con 10, int 14, wis 14, cha 8; HD 1d6; hp 6; spd 30'; init +8; Attack +2 melee or +5 ranged; saves- fort +0, reflex +6, will +2; AC- 17= 2(armour)+ 4(dex) +1(size) languages- common, goblin, undercommon, orcish; hgt 3'3"; wgt- 92lbs = 61(base) + 31(equipment); AL CG

(skill pts: 40)
*skills-* balance +6, climb +3, craft(traps) +4, craft(stone) +4, decipher script +4, disable device +4, escape artist +6, hide +10, jump +3, listen +4, move silently +10, open lock +6, pick pocket +6, search +4, sense motive +4, spot +4, swim -3, tumble +6, use rope +6

*feats-* improved initiative

*equipment-* lgt. crossbow, 20 bolts, 10 silver bolts, short sword, silver dagger, leather armour, backpack, bedroll, 3 x caltrops, 10 x chalk, flint & steel, thieves kit, signet ring, sealing wax, vial of ink, inkpen, 10 x parchment, 5 x paper

*money-* 17 gp, 7 sp

*description-*
Rakanishu has dark navy coloured skin, short black hair spiked with grease and grey eyes. He's always on edge so that he can act on a hair's bredth notice. His leather armour and other visible equipment are black or dark grey, to help him keep out of sight. He becomes quiet around people he doesn't know and tends not to interact much with them, but he is comfortable by himself or in a party of friends.

*history-*
Rakanishu grew up dreaming of deep dungeons, elaborate traps and vast hidden treasures. Tales sent to him via mail by his uncle who was a follower of a party of particulary successful adventurers. At first he was skeptical of the stories his uncle sent but soon he developed a bit of a knack for the truth. Until he became old enough to leave he occupied his waking moments with chipping basic statues from pieces of stone and making simple snares. Anyone who became close to him was always told to follow their dreams and not let anyone tell them what is best for themselves, he obviously practised what he preached. And one day, against the wishes of his parents who wanted him to stay and help his siblings in the family business (ore refining), he left home to adventure when the chance arose to join a group of elite goblins. (ooc: he aiming to become a 'dungeon delver' from SaS)


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 7, 2002)

The +4 is his Dex modifier, not the racial adjustment. It was in .txt because PCgen put it out like that. I'll try and make it look nice here.

*Name:* Glorath Sharpeye 
Male Goblin Fighter 1       
*Alignment:* Neutral 

*Experience:* 0 *Next Level:* 1000 

*Str* 10  (+0) (4points) *Dex* 19  (+4) (13points) *Con* 11  (+0) (3points) *Int* 12  (+1) (4points) *Wis* 10  (+0) (2points) *Cha* 10  (+0) (4points)

*HP:* 10 
*Initiative Mod:* +4 
*Speed:* 30' 
*AC* 15, *Flat-Footed* 11, *Touch* 15
*Reflex*    +4 *Fortitude* +2 *Willpower* +0

+6 ranged (d6 piercing/x3) Composite Shortbow Range Inc 70ft.
+2 melee (d4 piercing, 19-20/x2) Dagger

*Feats:* Point Blank Shot,Rapid Shot 
*Skills:* Hide 10 (2 ranks), Move Silently 10 (2 ranks), Spot 2 (2 ranks)

*Equipment:* Explorer's Outfit, Composite Shortbow (2lb), Dagger (1lb), Arrows (50) (7,5lb), Backpack (1lb), Belt Pouch (1,25lb), Waterskin (1lb), Trail Rations (5) (1,25lb)
4 PP, 6GP, 5SP
_Total Weight Carried_ 15lb, _Ligh Load Limit_ 24,75lb

---
Age: 25 
Size: Small, Languages: Common, Goblin  
Height: 2' 10" Weight: 32bs 
_Hair:_ None _Skin:_ Yellow with green tint _Eyes:_ Reddish brown 
Handedness: Right 

*Bio:*
 Learning from the mistakes of his father (who died a painful death because he could only fight in hand-to-hand range), Glorath has been training with the bow since he was able to lift it.
 Glorath has a grim outlook to life and he never trusts a person he doesn't know the name and profession of.


----------



## garyh (Sep 7, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Rakanishu, male goblin Rog 1
> *




Great name.  Are you Lightning Enchanted?


----------



## Fenris2 (Sep 7, 2002)

*On waiting list*

Well, I guess the "you snooze and you lose"saying is quite correct.  As we are already full! ;-)

Please put me down on the waiting list.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 8, 2002)

Garyh > Nah it's fine. 

Ok great... watch for the OOC thread and Turn 0: [Gobtales] Nightwatch


----------



## Dog Faced God (Sep 8, 2002)

Very cool. This should be interesting.  With my intelligence of 8 the only language I speak is 'Goblin'!

One request, Dreamthief:  Would you post a note here when you start the Turn 0 and the OOC threads?

This will be my first PbP game hoorah  .  Looking forward to it!


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 8, 2002)

Dog Faced God said:
			
		

> *Very cool. This should be interesting.  With my intelligence of 8 the only language I speak is 'Goblin'!
> 
> One request, Dreamthief:  Would you post a note here when you start the Turn 0 and the OOC threads?
> 
> This will be my first PbP game hoorah  .  Looking forward to it! *




The threads are up!

Cool. This is my first as well!


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 8, 2002)

Just being a jerk and a close minded fool here (I guess).

I accidently posted to your characters thread.

And while doing that, I realized that your first thread is titled turn 0, which is fine and all, but normally IC threads are titled Thread 1, and progresses further. Turns are used by the Rokugan IR because it's a strategy game, and each turn is the equivelent of a round of combat.

Also, I realized that your OOC thread should be posted to the Rogue's Gallery, which is where IC game stat blocks and such are normally posted.

That's all, and I'm interested in reading your game.


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 8, 2002)

Will do creamsteak. Thanks for the note!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 8, 2002)

> *Great name. Are you Lightning Enchanted?*




I wish!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm on your waiting list right?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 8, 2002)

finished Rakanishu's description and history!


----------



## garyh (Sep 8, 2002)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The threads are up!
> 
> Cool. This is my first as well!  *




My first as well.  Hopefully, someone will figure this all out.


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 8, 2002)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *I'm on your waiting list right? *




Yeap.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 15, 2002)

Then I should leave an email OPPS

kaintheseeker@aol.com


----------

